# Forum meets 2014...



## Tiger (Jan 13, 2014)

Mods please sticky. Thanks 

Evening one and all. Well next year I'm looking to get a bit of a clearer picture of when forum meets are happening and most importantly which ones will feature in the magazine.

There are 13 editions of the magazine each year and with the weather you usually start organising meets from March and finish with H4H in October. Depending on when the final takes place I'd also like to do a feature on King of Kings possibly after H4H in November...

I submit copy every 28 days so based on my last submission these are the time frames when events would need to have taken place by and photos and event info was with me tigerdes@hotmail.com:

31st January (unlikely  ) (May edition)
28th February (June edition)
28th March (July edition)
25th April (Open edition - would be nice if this was a links meet)
23rd May (August edition)
20th June (September edition)
18th July (October edition)
15th August (November edition)
12th September (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November (February edition)

Ideally I like there to be at least 12 golfers participating. Please reply to this thread with any meets (course & location) you are thinking of/definitely hosting this year, when you are planning the meet to take place and in brackets please indicate the anticipated number of forum members. 

I am looking to get a good geographical spread this year if I can. Look forward to your replies. Thanks 

Tiger


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

Not like you guys to be shy  Oh well magazine plan so far is as follows:

3rd March (June edition) - Yorks v NE Ryder Cup
28th March (July edition) - NW Winter links OOM Final
28th April - Woodhall Spa (Open edition)
28th May - Scotland links (Inverness etc) (August edition)
20th June - AVAILABLE (September edition)
18th July - Irish Craic Classic (October edition)
15th August - AVAILABLE (November edition)
12th September - AVAILABLE (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November - King of Kings (February edition)

Any others in the pipeline I should know about? Thanks for your help


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Not like you guys to be shy  Oh well magazine plan so far is as follows:

3rd March (June edition) - Yorks v NE Ryder Cup
28th March (July edition) - NW Winter links OOM Final
28th April - Woodhall Spa (Open edition)
28th May - Scotland links (Inverness etc) (August edition)
20th June - AVAILABLE (September edition)
18th July - Irish Craic Classic (October edition)
15th August - AVAILABLE (November edition)
12th September - AVAILABLE (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November - King of Kings (February edition)

Any others in the pipeline I should know about? Thanks for your help
		
Click to expand...

King of Kings final at Hillside in May must be included I would have thought? 

Also the big Dornoch, Castle Stuart trip is early June.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you want anything from the K of k qualifiers.
I can take some photos of the day from Burnham and Berrow.
We have 15 entered with 13 forum members.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks LQ only checked start of threads and had no idea when King of Kings was finishing :thup:


3rd March (June edition) - Yorks v NE Ryder Cup
28th March (July edition) - NW Winter links OOM Final
28th April - Woodhall Spa (Open edition)
23rd May - King of Kings (August edition)
20th June - Scotland links (Inverness etc) (September edition)
18th July - Irish Craic Classic (October edition)
15th August - AVAILABLE (November edition)
12th September - AVAILABLE (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November - AVAILABLE (February edition)


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Do you want anything from the K of k qualifiers.
I can take some photos of the day from Burnham and Berrow.
We have 15 entered with 13 forum members.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please PJ will try and capture the qualifier info as well as the final info as much as I can


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Thanks LQ only checked start of threads and had no idea when King of Kings was finishing :thup:


3rd March (June edition) - Yorks v NE Ryder Cup
28th March (July edition) - NW Winter links OOM Final
28th April - Woodhall Spa (Open edition)
23rd May - King of Kings (August edition)
20th June - Scotland links (Inverness etc) (September edition)
18th July - Irish Craic Classic (October edition)
15th August - AVAILABLE (November edition)
12th September - AVAILABLE (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November - AVAILABLE (February edition)
		
Click to expand...

Fish has a Beau Desert meet going on as well. 20 forum members on the April 14th


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll take the camera along to the King of Kings Scotland (KOKS) at end of March and zap you some pics


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger how can you forget the Sombrero's Revenge Part 2?? Didn't you set up the original??


----------



## Region3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you need to appoint someone to take photos and produce a mini report for each of these meets or are you just going to use the normal chatter that happens after them?

If it's the former someone needs to volunteer for Woodhall because I'm far too lazy.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

LQ thanks for the info on the Beau Desert meet. Based on timing and size for the moment I'm going to need to proritise Woodhall as that's got 32 people playing

davidy thanks for the offer of taking some pictures :thup: Region once I've got the plan I'll be contacting people in advance of the event to establish who my snappers and scribes will be 

R2D2 not forgotten about the Sombrero's revenge part 2 (and yes the original was my brain child  ) but as yet no date has been set but August is looking good especially as that's when my birthday is. Watch this space...


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking at the geographical spread West Mids, Wales, South West and South East could do with some representation. Sure CallawayKid and I will do something for the East Anglia massive


----------



## the hammer (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Not like you guys to be shy  Oh well magazine plan so far is as follows:

3rd March (June edition) - Yorks v NE Ryder Cup
28th March (July edition) - NW Winter links OOM Final
28th April - Woodhall Spa (Open edition)
28th May - Scotland links (Inverness etc) (August edition)
20th June - AVAILABLE (September edition)
18th July - Irish Craic Classic (October edition)
15th August - AVAILABLE (November edition)
12th September - AVAILABLE (December edition)
10th October - Help for Heroes (January edition)
7th November - King of Kings (February edition)

Any others in the pipeline I should know about? Thanks for your help
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, 3rd march is that right?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2014)

the hammer said:



			Hmm, 3rd march is that right?
		
Click to expand...

The dates are the copy deadline dates


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'll take the camera along to the King of Kings Scotland (KOKS) at end of March and zap you some pics
		
Click to expand...

I hope you can airbrush, bring a big brush for me please.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 20, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I hope you can airbrush, bring a big brush for me please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure with a bit of airbrushing, the crows feet can be smoothed, the moobs amended so they are more Arnie than Annie and instead of a tun you can have a 6 pack.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2014)

Out of interest, there was a GM Spring/Summer meet that started at Royal Ascot and went elsewhere with a shield to be played for. Who won last year and is it being played for this year?


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2014)

Beau Desert April 14th, 24 members booked in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Beau Desert April 14th, 24 members booked in.
		
Click to expand...

See post 7 and post 11. Your not big enough


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			See post 7 and post 11. Your not big enough 

Click to expand...

Didn't read through it.

Seems I'm not big enough, that's a first 

24 is a good number, especially when the boundary has been set at only 12! Oh well, have to work on my people skills a bit more and get back in favour :smirk:


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest, there was a GM Spring/Summer meet that started at Royal Ascot and went elsewhere with a shield to be played for. Who won last year and is it being played for this year?
		
Click to expand...

 It went to Blackmoor and then Camberley, but don't think it was played for last year. My mate has the shield and can't wait to give it back.


----------



## quinn (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll put the tin hat on first, but what about a gm v howdidido rematch, I'd have though emotions would have calmed down by now, and seeing as gm are the current holders  the trophy is still sitting proudly on my mantelpiece. Only right we give them a chance to win it back ?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 1, 2014)

Quinn August is free at the moment


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 5, 2014)

Tiger said:



			Looking at the geographical spread West Mids, Wales, South West and South East could do with some representation. Sure CallawayKid and I will do something for the East Anglia massive 

Click to expand...

Once my Captaincy is over in April mate I'll get some ideas together for 'Revenge of the Sombrero - This time it's personal...'!

CK


----------



## HarryMonk (Mar 24, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest, there was a GM Spring/Summer meet that started at Royal Ascot and went elsewhere with a shield to be played for. Who won last year and is it being played for this year?
		
Click to expand...

Homer I remember playing in the first one of these it was a great day should we not rekindle again?


----------



## 6inchcup (Jul 18, 2014)

anything happening in the next week or so in the north west


----------



## Val (Jul 18, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			anything happening in the next week or so in the north west
		
Click to expand...

What are you looking for, midweek or weekend?

I might have space on Wed 30th July at Wallasey after work.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 17, 2014)

Mods please de sticky.  Thanks


----------

